# Andy Attar Transition DVD???



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I ordered it and it is not ready to ship yet. The producer is still waiting to get it back. Today, I just got an e-mail from Bill Dewert who is handling it.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Is there a website to order this from? I did a google search but came up empty. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

brian breuer said:


> Is there a website to order this from? I did a google search but came up empty.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



https://secure.autumnrunretrievers.com/order.html




..


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Has anyone received there copy. Any feedback? 
Thanks
Dave.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm still waiting too. I'll write something after viewing...looking forward to having a look!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Got mine today. Hadn't watched it yet.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Just got mine, too..... I'm headed to the TV!


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

How long is it? How much is it? Is it worth it? Give us some details!
Bill


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

See AutumnRunRetrievers.com for cost and length.
Worth it? I think it is.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

*Attar Tape*

I have listened to the CD that comes with the tape or DVD and it is well done and goes along with what is said in the tape.

I have watched about 1 hour of the tape and it is very professsionally done and the camera work and graphics are probably the best I have seen on a dog training tape and I have them all

You see real problems such as spinning/cheating/poor line manners/etc
as this is a real time tape with real amateurs running their dogs. 

I am impressed with what I have seen so far.

Terry Roglitz


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

The production quality is good although on a few of the sequences its hard to see the dog at what seemed to me were critical moments. It does present some very good information, but is definitely not for beginners. 

The format is like attending a training seminar. He covers about a dozen topics, and presents each topic relative to four different dogs & handlers. The focus is transition stage issues and you have to understand the language and be familiar with transition training concepts to understand what he is talking about. I really liked seeing different dogs face the same setup and the varying performance and problems that resulted from it. He has some great dialogue regarding evaluation of the different dogs and how different dogs often require different solutions to their problems. Also, seeing the different handlers, along with their varying errors was very instructive.

I liked it and found it very helpful and informative. A live seminar would be better, but I'm just not in a position to travel the long distance to get me to one. So for me, its well worth it.


----------

